
Show HN: 10kTower, a Tower Sim game in 10k - webrender
https://10ktower-10kapart2016.azurewebsites.net
======
webrender
Made for the 10k Apart contest, the goal of which is to create a gracefully
degrading website experience whose initial download (before XHR) is 10k or
less.

Contest site: [https://a-k-apart.com](https://a-k-apart.com)

Source code:
[https://github.com/webrender/10ktower/](https://github.com/webrender/10ktower/)

------
MikeTV
Fantastic =) Recreation of one of my favorite games, having fun with it this
morning.

Noticed that you have to keep a high cash balance -- once the population
reaches a tipping point every citizen will be unhappy if there isn't enough
security, resulting in instant negative income and an unrecoverable downward
spiral. Razing every room isn't enough to remove the "need security" flag.

~~~
webrender
Hey, I'm glad you like it and thank you for the input! That's a really good
point - I've pushed this commit forward which resolves this by only counting
occupied floors in quality-of-life calculations - in other words, if a user
makes a bad floor decision in the future, they can delete that floor to undo
the decision and figure out what went wrong. It probably won't deploy to the
contest site until tomorrow, though.

[https://github.com/webrender/10ktower/commit/a6b8fe2234f713e...](https://github.com/webrender/10ktower/commit/a6b8fe2234f713ecc7a2a317b20d546edcc31cc9)

